# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Вайшнава-аппарадха.

## Иван1

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, здравствуйте.

Как заслужить прощение у Вайшнава?

Как Шри Кришна относится к тому, что неофиты ( новички ) оскорбляют старших преданных?

Как правильно соотнести свое несовершенство и оскорбление преданных : как причина и следствие ( В свете Шастр ) или лишь как попытка себя оправдатть?

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как заслужить прощение у Вайшнава?


Просто искренне попросите прощения.




> Как Шри Кришна относится к тому, что неофиты ( новички ) оскорбляют старших преданных?


Кришна перестает проявляться в жизни оскорбителей и они теряют весь вкус и интерес к духовной жизни.




> Как правильно соотнести свое несовершенство и оскорбление преданных : как причина и следствие ( В свете Шастр ) или лишь как попытка себя оправдатть?


Может быть и то и другое.

----------


## Иван1

Спасибо.

----------

